# Instalacion de Audio a Distancia



## gabriel_sand (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola Amigos del foro, tengo un problema con una instalación de audio que quiero realizar y apreciaría mucho los aportes de ustedes que tienen mucha experiencia en el tema. 

Tengo un amplificador cuya salida es 50watt 8ohm. y lo quiero conectar a un solo driver con bocina cuyas características son:

Model: TD-100
Power: 100W
Impedance : 16 Ohm
Bocina marca Labio 16".

La distancia entre el amplificador y el driver es de 200 metros y solo se transmitirá VOZ.

Mi idea era optar por utilizar transformadores de línea de 8ohms, 100volts, 100watts, uno en  la salida del amplificador y otro a la entrada del driver (de 100w para trabajar "tranquilo"). 
Y tenia pensado para el tendido de cables: 2 conductores de 2.5mm cada uno, envainado.

Sin embargo he tenido sugerencias opuestas como las siguientes:

1)	Conectarlo en forma directa amplificadorfcador y driver con un cable de buena sección (sin usar transformadores).
2)	Conectarlo mediante transformador de linea tanto a la salida del amplificador como a la entrada del driver, pero en vez de 100volts, de 220 volts.


Cómo verán son muchas campanas las que suenan...

A los que ya tienen experiencia en tendido de audio en larga distancias, que me sugieren?

Saludos para todos.


Gabriel.


----------



## crimson (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola Gabriel sand, te comento que en mi laboral coloco redes de bocinas para actos oficiales hace ya más de 25 años. Al principio utilizaba unos transformadores de línea de 100V (lo de 220V es un disparate) de los cuales uno era grande y se ponía en la salida del amplificador de poder, y otros eran más chicos y se intercalaban cada tantos metros y bajaban la impedancia a 8 o 16 ohms, de acuerdo a la cantidad de bocinas a utilizar. El problema actual es (1)  dónde conseguir esos transformadores y (2) el transformador grande ofreciía una carga reactiva muy grande y el amplificador de poder se quemaba cada dos por tres. Actualmente estoy utilizando cables de 2 x 1,5mm y largos de 100mts. Desde ya que pierde potencia en la línea, no sé si un amplificador de 50W te servirá, pero hasta ahora utilizando este sistema no se me quemó ningún amplificador (hace más de 15 años que lo uso). Utilizo etapas de 150W y 4 bocinas Selenium D250 en serie - paralelo, lo que da una carga de 8 ohms a 100 mts de distancia y suenan bárbaro. Hay que ver que el rendimiento de una bocina es superior al de un baffle. Yo haría una prueba: los 200 metros de cable los tenés que comprar sí o sí; probalo directo y fijate si satisface tus requerimientos, de lo contrario sólo resta agregarle los transformadores. Saludos


----------



## gabriel_sand (Ago 16, 2008)

Osea, lo que me dices entonces es que probemos con tirar el cable 200 metros y probar. El cable 2*2.5mm sería chico?... o con esa sección estamos bien?... 
Y de no funcionar y perder mucha potencia por el camino, probar poniendo transformadores de linea de 100volts, cierto?


----------



## crimson (Ago 16, 2008)

El tema es así: en estas cosas no hay una ciencia exacta, lo que para mí funcionó bien puede ser un asco para otro, depende de los elementos utilizados en cada caso. En tu caso el cable lo tenés que tirar sí o sí, y una sección de 2,5mm sería estupendo, porque tendría pocas pèrdidas. No cuesta nada conectar el amplificador directo al baffle vía los 200m de cable y probar. En caso que la pérdida sea muy importante ahí sí, habría que poner transformadores de línea de 70V (antiguos) o de 100V (los que se utilizan hoy). No sé cómo andarán por Rosario, pero en Bs As se conseguían en Alamtec, Paraná 220 hasta no hace mucho tiempo. Yo los eliminé porque los transistores de salida y los transformadores no se llevaban bien, hace mucho utilizaba un viejo UCOA de lámparas (2 EL34) que era un fierro, pero luego conecté directamente y compenso la pérdida de potencia con un poco más de volumen y listo. Lo que más me molestaba era que viniera alguno de los jefes (políticos) y me dijera "che, en la esquina no se escucha" y ahí me daba cuenta que había volado una potencia conectada al transformador de 8 ohm a 100 V. Por más que investigué nunca dí en el clavo de porqué pasaba esto. Por eso preferí aumentar la potencia pero eliminar el transformador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

A mi me preocupa más la cobertura que dará 1 solo reproductor que las pérdidas del cable.

Si colocas en serie con el parlante 2 resistencias de 1,5 Ohms 5W (C/U) y alimentas tu reproductor tendrás un ensallo de como te rendira el conjunto sin comprar el cable


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2008)

"crimson" nunca analizaste la posibilidad de armar un amplificador en modo "Puente" con este podrías excitar directamente una linea de 100V (Sin transformador de salida)


----------



## crimson (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo, yo utilizo potencias de 150W, del tipo "Melody" pero con transistores de salida, parecidas a las Ladelec, que hice hace unos cuantos años y no tengo problema, habría que ver si el amigo "gabriel sand" se anima a ponerle más potencia. Otra cosa es la utilización que vamos a darle, yo amplificadorfico voces, de los discursos, y las bocinas reentrantes son bárbaras porque a 200 metros las escuchás, no sé si poniendo un baffle lográs buen resultado. Yo extiendo baffles hasta 30 metros a cada lado del palco oficial (donde están mis jefes, que tienen que escucharse bien) y para el público en general armo redes de bocinas, una a la izquierda (donde entra el desfile) y otra a la derecha. Con eso zafo decorosamente. Es buena la idea de las resistencias, una prueba más económica que el cable.


----------



## crimson (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, hoy hablé con un amigo que me desasnó un poco el tema. El susodicho tenía (hace unos 30 años atrás) una red de bocinas, y el tema de los transformadores era porque se tiraba una línea, de digamos, 200 metros, y cada 30 o 40 metros se colgaba un transformador reductor de 70V a 8 o 16 ohm, y tenía una serie de salidas que había que ajustar para que sonaran parejo. El transformador era un "Stilton" de alta impedancia de entrada y 8 salidas y tenía una tabla para adaptar las impedancias. Creo que ahí está la cuestión: yo utilizo el amplificador - la línea - y las bocinas, no pongo nada en el medio, si lo hiciera calculo que toda la potencia caería en las bocinas de la mitad de recorrido y no quedaría nada para las de la punta.


----------



## gabriel_sand (Ago 18, 2008)

Con la ayuda de los amigos del foro (los cuales me han tenido mucha paciencia por suerte). Estudié un poco de audio y llegue a la siguiente conclusión.

Datos iniciales: 
Amplificador= 50w.8W
Driver= PA-D38 es de 105dB (1w, 1m).   (100w. 8ohm)
Distancia entre el amplificador y el driver= 200m.
Cable utilizado= 2x2.5mm.


Cálculos:

La resistividad del cable de dicha sección es 7.98ohm/km, por lo tanto en 400 metros de longitud la resistencia que ofrece es de 3.192ohm. (400m. de cable ya que tenemos 200m. de ida y 200m. de vuelta).

Sabiendo que P=V²/R y que nuestro amplificador es de 50w. en 8W. entonces la tensión es V=20v.
Con ese valor de V calculamos ahora la corriente I en nuestra nueva configuración (ya que incrementamos el valor resistencia del cable, Rtotal= Rcable+Rdriver= 8ohm+3.192ohm).

I=V/(Rcable+Rdriver)= 20v / (8+3.192) ohm= 1.78A.

Recordando que la potencia eléctrica que llega al driver se calcula como Pd= I²*R

Nos queda que la Potencia en el driver será de Pd=25.54w.

(y la potencia que se pierde disipada en el cable Pperdida=10.19w).

Para calcular el Nivel de Presión Sonora (SPL) que obtendremos de un altavoz a una determinada distancia, aplicaremos la fórmula:

SPL (dB) = SPL (1w, 1m) - 20 log D + 10 log P 

Donde:
SPL (1W, 1m) es la sensibilidad del altavoz (proporcionada por el fabricante.)
D: distancia entre altavoz y oyente (en metros).
P: potencia eléctrica que aplicamos al altavoz (en watios).

Entonces, a 50 metros de distancia del driver (altavoz), nuestro SPL será:

SPL (dB) = 105 dB (1w, 1m) – 20 log 50 + 10 log 25.54

SPL (dB) = 85.1 dB  ( a 50 metros de distancia del driver)

Según consulté con tablas de SPL en Internet, de 70dB a 75dB de SPL corresponden a los niveles de presión sonora de una persona hablándonos. Al tener nosotros 85.1dB a 50 metros de distancia, creo que es suficiente.

Por lo tanto podemos concluir que no necesitaríamos colocar transformadores de línea ya que las perdidas en el cable no son significativas para que impidan tener a 50m. del driver un nivel audible aceptable de la señal.

Los cálculos y conclusiones anteriores están a disposición de Uds. -que son los expertos- para comentarios y/o correcciones.


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2008)

Me parece perfecto, coincide con la realidad, no se pierde demasiado sonido en estos trayectos, siempre y cuando no haya nada en el medio. Si tenemos que alimentar en la misma línea 4 o 5 drivers con el mismo amplificador ahí sí necesitaríamos los transformadores.


----------



## gabriel_sand (Ago 19, 2008)

Gracias. Espero que el cálculo que queda aqui en el foro sirva como referencia a otros usuarios. Cualquiera indicación de errores, sugerencias y/o modificaciones son siempre bienvenidas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2008)

Algo como para completar el análisis

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26439.html


----------



## gabriel_sand (Ago 20, 2008)

Cuando uno va haciendo los análisis (hoja y papel) es bueno tambien poder ir haciendo comprobaciones y/o análisis mas rápidos (siempre usando el criterio) con la "calculadora" que nos brinda esta pagina:

http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/calculadores.htm


----------



## dcmdcm (Ago 24, 2008)

espero ya hayas puesto en marcha tu proyecto.

y se ve muy bueno el programa que puso fogonazo, hay que probarlo


----------



## llopez (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola a todos, agradeceré mucho si alguien puede decirme, referido a los transformadores de salida  de línea, que relación o diferencia hay entre uno de 100v a 8 ohm y otro de 800ohm a 8 ohm, porque necesito adaptar una salida de 800 a 8 ohm y sólo consigo transformadores de 70/100v a 8ohm. Un cordial saludo: Luis


----------

